

Why school sucks - mixedbit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U

======
ColinWright
An RSA animation of a talk by Ken Robinson.

AKA: Changing Education Paradigms.

In case this doesn't get much discussion and you're wondering why, many people
here on HN will have seen it before. That last substantial discussion was
here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805419>

Some previous submissions, most without comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1791749>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1800876>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1802072>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805419> <\- This has the most comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1858254>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882297>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886532>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025766>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2033198>

There are more:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28changing+education+paradigms%29)

